# Improving Betta's life



## Ddrahos02 (Nov 18, 2010)

So last night while walking through Petco I saw this little crown tail male Betta, probably no bigger than inch in a filthy little container and of course with the urging of my girlfriend and how they had him boxed in like that I bought him...how could I not tho haha? So being in a dorm and already having a 8.8g tank I had to go with the smallest tank they had which was a Aqueon mini bow 1, I know it isn't the best tank for him but I figured with a filter and more room it would be a lot better that that little plastic dish they had him in.. So besides keeping the tank well cleaned is there anything else I can do to improve his life with me, keeping in mind a bigger tank isn't a option till at least next year?


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

8.8 gallon is pretty big for a betta. These fish are evolved to live in drainage ditches that shrink and shrink as water evaporates through the dry season, breathing through their labrynth organ (its cool - might want to read up on it if you haven't already) and then when the rainy season comes, their world opens up. They like live brine shrimp, or frozen, and if you feel like learning how to culture brine shrimp to feed him, there's another interesting project. Its doable, even in a dorm room.


----------



## Ddrahos02 (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah, I watched a video of a DYI brine shrimp hatchery and I could manage that but I was just wondering if there was anything else to make his life better. Such as like tank ornaments although I already have mini cave in there and soon moving one of my live plants over to his tank. But I wasn't sure if like even getting a small heater that keeps the water temp a few degrees above room temp would be worth it for him or not, and if there is anything else I can make/buy for him. I just don't want to be one of those betta keepers who think a unclean vase is good enough for them...


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

He's not actually interested in tank decor. Fish, if you really think about it, are very simple creatures. They are concerned about predators, competition, mating and feeding. From the point of view of hiding from perceived tank predators, a leaf is as good as a pirate ship. I haven't actually seen Betas do much hiding. They tend to be bold little souls, more likely to charge than hunker down. But plants can add to the water quality in the tank, so a nice hardy one, like a java fern can be a plus. 

Consistent temperature is probably a nice thing, though. Thermostats are often programmed to go up and down during the day/night cycle and fish can become chilled, so if there is any way to avoid those up and downs for your aquarium, that will be nice.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

Thats pretty much all they need. I have the 2.5G mini bow setup with a crawntail named "Sushi" right now. A few live plants, some filtration and he seems fine. Best things I can suggest are a heater set to about 76'F and be careful not to overfeed. They love dried bloodworms. I'm sure they'd go nuts over vinegar eels or baby brine shrimp. He enjoyed chowing down on a few red cherry shrimp I tried to add as cleanup crew.
What do you have in the 8.8G? He would probably be too aggressive for many things in a smaller tank, but it doesn't hurt to ask.

I love sushi.. he is a great fish, even though very limited in what he can have for company.


----------



## Ddrahos02 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the input I think I got the main things down for him. Also in the 8.8 I only have one male guppy and a panda cory. I think however the guppy will be moving to my gf's tank soon so if the cory and him wont fight then maybe I will move him over?


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

A guppy would probably be bad. If you moved him I would think a betta would be fine with a cory. They're ugly enough he'd probably ignore them *r2

Good luck


----------



## Ddrahos02 (Nov 18, 2010)

I figured the guppy would be a problem that is why I got the small tank for him, but I was wondering about Mollies. I have seen a lot of videos with mollies in the tank along side a male for female betta. Could I possibly build a community tank around that? Also i have seen neon tetra in with a betta, what about those for a tank?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

The tank he is in now is a 1gallon? Many betta keepers recommend 5 gallons for a betta but 1 gallon will do if It's the only option for now. 

Adding a micro heater and a sponge filter would certainly give him a better life.

Plants are a good idea because they will help to keep water quality stable, which is hard in a small tank. I'd suggest java moss and marimo balls as they are good at consuming ammonia, don't need special substrate and will tolerate low light.

If you move him to the larger tank tank mates often depends on the personality of the betta. A grumpy betta won't tolerate any other fish and some take a dislike to a particular fish others are fine in a community. Chances are the cory will be fine. Obviously don't try keeping two bettas in the tank and avoid fish that look like bettas. Also bettas are not fast swimmers so you have to watch out about fish that will nip their fins or bully them. Cory cats are lovely to watch in a school so I'd get a couple more. Watch out about your stocking levels though because 8 gallons doesn't allow for much more.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Tiny Mud Puddles And Other Lies - UltimateBettas 
Please read this.....8.8 gallon is perfect.I have had many in ten and a few in even twenty.They are in puddles during droughts and many lose their lives during this time.He needs clean well heated water between 82 and86,and a lid.They will eat pellets,which is better than flakes.A filter is good as long as he can get away from the current.He must have access to the surface air and a place to hide.A terra cotta pot works very well, as do live plants.If you go with plastic,then make sure they are not going to rip his fins.You can test this by running the plant over panty hose.If it rips the hose then its not good for bettas.A day of fasting one a week followed by a blanched pea the following day will keep him from being compacted.


----------

